# re: Towing Test / Trailer test ??? How, When , What ??? tell me all !!



## treacle86 (27 August 2009)

I am wanting to do my trailer towing test , basically want to hear from those who have done it , passed, failed etc ???

How many lesson sdo you need or did you have ????

Do you tow a proper horse trailer or just a little box trailer thing in ur lessons / test ??

Do you do test in your instructors vehicle / trailer ???

Cost of lessons / test ???

What do you have to do in test , just hitch up, un hitch , drive around town ??? what is the reverse part , simple straight backwards reverse ??? or someone told me it is a park in a bay , like at supermarket type thing ???? eeeekkkkk 

All replies greatly appreciated guys , thanks xxxx


----------



## angandstar (27 August 2009)

think i had about 4 sessions, i used my own 4x4 and could use either my horsebox or the box trailer - i used this as small and easier to maneuve on a test!!! think in total was about £250, test was reverse if imagine a long rectangle standing up on its end then start in bottom right hand corner, you drive forward up to top right hand corner then reverse back around a cone in the middle then continue back and end up parking in a 'bay' in bottom left hand corner, drive about town then hitch/unhitch also have to do a theory test - think thats all
hope it helps!!!


----------



## jesterfaerie (27 August 2009)

Sorry to hijack I am wanting to take mine and having heard that it sounds like scary stuff! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Now hoping more than ever that daddy JF will let her practise in his truck, that in itself is as big as a normal 4x4 + trailer


----------



## liliro1 (27 August 2009)

Its really not that bad if you have a good instructer. I'm a rubbish driver and really suffered with test nerves and it took me 6 attempts to pass my car licence 6/7 yrs ago.
I took my trailer test at the start of this year using my instucters car and box trialer. Had about a dozen hours and passed first time. Think it cost about £550 in total.
Soooooo worth it. I love the freedom it gives me to be able to just hitch up go to comps/ visit friends for hacks when and where i want. Go for it!


----------



## saskia295 (27 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Sorry to hijack I am wanting to take mine and having heard that it sounds like scary stuff! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Now hoping more than ever that daddy JF will let her practise in his truck, that in itself is as big as a normal 4x4 + trailer 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I'm another hijacker  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Would love to do my trailer test. I will keep an eye on this...


----------



## karenjj (27 August 2009)

I like liliro was very nervous on my car test and was also nervous for my trailer test but passed first time a month ago now. I had about 7 lessons, and then an intensive weekend, cost about £550 as well. The lessons were mostly on the reverse manouver which is not just a straight line, you start off over one side of the car park area reverse back and over to the other side of the car park and into a "garage" but you can go forward if you get stuck. There are lots of ways to do this easily, and if you get a good instructor, like I had, it is much easier. Go on this website for a full description of the test:  http://www.towinghorsetrailers.co.uk 
It's not that bad, you do the reverse manouvere, controlled stop (at 20mph so not like emergency stop), drive around using your mirrors a lot! the hitch and unhitch and that's it! There are specific rules to the car/trailer etc. so it is def. worth getting lessons! If you need to know anymore, feel free to PM me! Good luck!!


----------



## Stacie_and_Jed (27 August 2009)

I took my test in May and failed.

I used my instrutors car and trailer and i failed on the reversing. Without sounding too big headed i am very good at reversing and very very rarely bugger it up. The reverse is at the beggining of the test and unfortunately my nurves got the better of me.

It cost me about £450, that was half a days training and the test which is around £105.

When i get round to doing it again i will use my horse trailer and my discovery as im so used to towing and reversing with this combination.

There are details  HERE  of what the test involves and  HERE is the reverse diagram.


----------



## ester (27 August 2009)

I did mine last wednesday and passed!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I did 3x4 hour lessons at test was £540

I did a lesson on the friday, one on the monday and 3 hours or so before the test on wednesday.

1st lesson reversingand hitch/unhitch safely, 2nd drive about test routes, 3rd practice everything.

Test comprised of:
couple of car questions
reverse 
emergency stop
road drive
unhitch 
hitch

Pass!

I used the tutors car and small box trailer, I would advise this, she had the whole rectangle set out exactly at home (with a narrower garage!) and so you could tell all the points of turning to make note of. Also so you knew the trailer back was overhanging the hatched area on the reverse she knew with hers if you lined the mudguard up with the black line you were in the right place.

I think you do need the lessons to tell you what you are suppose to do and say and someone to shout at you about all the bad habits you have collected (like coasting up to roundabouts and not looking in mirrors constantly).
The vehicle you use for test must have an extra set of mirrors so that the examiner sees what you see.


On the reverse you are allowed 2 shunts forward, apparently 90% of tests take one, I did! it counts as a minor fault though. (I was slightly inhibited by nerves causing my left leg to shake uncontrollably- not great for clutch control


----------



## Izzywizz (27 August 2009)

I took mine a couple of weeks ago and passed.
I had 1 x 4hr lesson 2 x 2hr lessons and my test for £450.
I used my instructors car &amp; trailer as our car is an automatic and that means i would have only got a automatic license.
I also got my boy friend to take me up to a disused air field with our car &amp; trailer and got me to do alot of reversing and just getting the hang of controlling the trailer - really helpfull as this costs nothing!
Good luck!


----------



## titch (27 August 2009)

I had 10 hours of hiring out a car and trailer for the test, including around 8 hours lessons then 2 hours to allow for the test, getting home etc.  The trailer was much smaller than a horse trailer.

It was spread over 2 days, 5 hours each.  It cost me £300 for the lessons, plus an additional £105 for the test.

I passed first time, to be honest it really wasn't very hard as my instructor had gone over everything that would be in the test before hand.

I would definately say shop around though, the first quote I got was £450 for 4 hours!!


----------



## jesterfaerie (27 August 2009)

Ester, did you have any practice before your lessons and test with your own trailer or did you just learn straight off when you started the lessons?


----------



## ester (27 August 2009)

I had a play in the field with our trailer a couple of times just to get used to which way it turned reversing and such like, but not sure it made any difference. I think I would have been ok regardless, the one thing I do think is having spent the last 4 years watching people reverse and trying to give my mother instruction on parking I had a pretty good idea before I started. 

I had taken our trailer on the road twice, about 10 mins each time! Planned to get round to more but never managed it and mum is a nervous passenger! 

I think my instructor said she did a longer course for people with no experience but also said we could slot extra time in if necessary. I think with what I did anybody should pick up enough to pass (unless of course something goes horribly wrong on the day.)


----------



## TS_ (27 August 2009)

Quick questions, how old do you have to be take the trailer test? Is it 18?


----------



## ester (27 August 2009)

17 
	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/DriverLicensing/WhatCanYouDriveAndYourObligations/DG_4022547


----------



## TS_ (27 August 2009)

Oo thanks, that's good.


----------

